

Having trouble with scheme - netbyte

The scheme executable file is giving a lot of trouble on windows.  I've downloaded and attempted to install it 10 times, but every time I click the executable file, it gets deleted.  I think this may be a problem with my Webroot, but I have no idea how to disable this.
======
billsix
I am willing to help but your question is very vague.

<http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html>

~~~
netbyte
Downloading [http://download.racket-
lang.org/installers/5.2.1/racket/rack...](http://download.racket-
lang.org/installers/5.2.1/racket/racket-5.2.1-bin-i386-win32.exe) from
[http://download.racket-
lang.org/racket-5-2-1-bin-i386-win32-...](http://download.racket-
lang.org/racket-5-2-1-bin-i386-win32-exe.html), anything else you'd need to
know?

------
octopus
Try again disabling your antivirus temporary, probably you will also want to
disconnect your computer from the internet during the installation if you
disable the antivirus.

~~~
netbyte
The problem is, the new Webroot interface sucks and I have no idea what to
disable.

~~~
octopus
So, as I suspected, your antivirus deletes the installer when you try to
install Racket.

Have you tried to right click and install as an administrator ?

~~~
netbyte
Yep, same results.

~~~
netbyte
Gave up, got it from <http://www.gnu.org/software/mit-scheme/>

------
tjr
What Scheme executable are you trying to use?

~~~
netbyte
[http://download.racket-
lang.org/installers/5.2.1/racket/rack...](http://download.racket-
lang.org/installers/5.2.1/racket/racket-5.2.1-bin-i386-win32.exe) from
[http://download.racket-
lang.org/racket-5-2-1-bin-i386-win32-...](http://download.racket-
lang.org/racket-5-2-1-bin-i386-win32-exe.html)

